# The North sea in the Netherlands



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


as said already, I started sketching and painting due to astronomy observations. But sometimes it's poor and cloudy wheather so I widened my scope and started sketching nature (mainly from photos taken during vacation).


Here's one example of the North sea at the beaches of the Netherlands. This is done with Koh-i-Noor soft pastels and pastel pens on pastel paper (size 24 x 32 cm).


Cheers,


Achim


----------

